# Barbara Schöneberger - im Dirndl @ TV Show "Blondes Gift" 4x



## Krone1 (23 Aug. 2013)




----------



## Padderson (23 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Barbara Schöneberger - im Dirndl 4x*

kann sich sehen lassen:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (23 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Barbara Schöneberger - im Dirndl 4x*

Stramme Schenkel die Barbara.


----------



## MrLeiwand (23 Aug. 2013)

unglaublich geil! danke


----------



## sieger (23 Aug. 2013)

Bei der passt einfach allles, toll :thx:


----------



## MrCap (25 Aug. 2013)

*megaheiss  megascharf  megalecker  megasexy !!!* :thx:


----------



## mrbee (26 Aug. 2013)

Da hatte der WDR noch etwas zu bieten...


----------



## kk1705 (26 Aug. 2013)

...... lecker ..... geil ........


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Aug. 2013)

Barbara hat sehr große Oberschenkel.


----------



## Bimo (21 Juni 2014)

Barbara hat sehr schöne Beine und sieht zudem auch noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## looser24 (21 Juni 2014)

Danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## Akkuschraube (25 Juni 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Elfman (17 Juli 2014)

Babs wie sie jetzt ist und ein Comeback mit Blondes Gift. Träum...


----------



## kma (18 Juli 2014)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## SergioRamos4 (26 Juli 2014)

:thx: Geile Beine !


----------



## ponkelkind (24 Aug. 2014)

leider nicht so hupenbetont das dirdl


----------



## lofas (26 Aug. 2014)

Scharfes Luder:thx:


----------



## blacksunblack (20 Aug. 2018)

tolle beine


----------



## caio0001 (7 Sep. 2018)

einfach so heiß diese frau


----------



## Ste1980 (1 Feb. 2019)

Ein toller Anblick


----------



## eintracht (5 Feb. 2019)

:thumbup::thumbup:Oldscool


----------



## tomusa (7 Feb. 2019)

Auf der Alm, da gibts koa Sünd - da kriegt man von allein ein Kind



Krone1 schrieb:


>


----------



## snowman2 (21 Feb. 2022)

Great post and thanks. 
She is pure heaven and what a sexy lady.


----------



## Mich1889 (31 Mai 2022)

Babsiiiwink2


----------



## haller (10 Juli 2022)

also ich finde viele Frauen werden
erst in einem bestimmten Alter richtig schön.
Danke für Barbara


----------



## grossstadt (10 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## amoe12345 (10 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank! Davon ein gif wäre sehr interessant😋


----------



## xunil (20 Juli 2022)

Ein Klassiker, Top!


----------

